# second "recce" soon.



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

hi all, i came to cyprus last year for a mixed holiday/recce of the island, spending my first week in coral bay & my second week in larnaca.
loved the island but as a brit i found any contact with property agents usually ended with me being steered towards the typical "little britain" communities such as peyia & oriklini........while i have nothing against these areas or the people living there i detest estate type living where every house looks similar & is an arms length from your neighbour (prob because i grew up on a london council estate).
the kind of places im interested in would be a bit more remote, maybe with a some land for a possible business venture (not property developement).
if anybody can recommend any good agents who deal in these kind of properties, preferably viewable on line i would be very grateful, my last visit was wonderful but i cant help feeling i wasted time with pushy agents who were just keen to make a sale,even though it was not suitable for my needs.
i just returned from a similar trip to the usa, property prices were amazing but pace of life made me appreciate cyprus that much more:fish2:.
many thanks ...............mark


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tackle said:


> hi all, i came to cyprus last year for a mixed holiday/recce of the island, spending my first week in coral bay & my second week in larnaca.
> loved the island but as a brit i found any contact with property agents usually ended with me being steered towards the typical "little britain" communities such as peyia & oriklini........while i have nothing against these areas or the people living there i detest estate type living where every house looks similar & is an arms length from your neighbour (prob because i grew up on a london council estate).
> the kind of places im interested in would be a bit more remote, maybe with a some land for a possible business venture (not property developement).
> if anybody can recommend any good agents who deal in these kind of properties, preferably viewable on line i would be very grateful, my last visit was wonderful but i cant help feeling i wasted time with pushy agents who were just keen to make a sale,even though it was not suitable for my needs.
> ...


Hi Mark, unfortunately too many agents are only interested in showing clients properties where there is the most commssion for them. All that does in the end is alienate the clients who will walk away. They can't see that giving the client what they want is far more rewarding than putting people into properties where they are not going to be happy. You cannot fit a square peg into a round and get a comfortable fit. 
How much land do you need in order to run the business you have in mind? 
This could make a big difference as there are not that many properties with lots of land and those that do have land tend to be fairly expensive.
You will probably need to be in one to the villages in the foothills.

Kind regards

Veronica


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

I have often been met with the reactions "you want a second hand house?"... The concept of buying old and period features is lost on most cypriots.. the whole of nicosia old town is full of beautiful old stone houses from the 17-1800s but are inhabited mainly by ladies of the night and cheap forgin workers... BUT they are not cheap to buy either fo forget that one lol... 

I dont even bother with agents anymore its the same old story.. buy a new house with a communal pools... just not interested.

I have decided to just wait. The property prices are crazy now.. just looks at what you would get 5 years ago compared to now it has got stupid and im not going to get a quater or half of a million mortgage out no matter what!

Maybe prices wont drop but if the pound recovers it will be much easer to part with the cash than now..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most Cypriots want new and they tend to want very large houses for small house budgets. We have got to the point where we are reluctant to work with Cypriots as they mess you about far too much.
Nicosia is a totally different ball game to the coastal towns and anything that happens there does not reflect what goes on elsewhere.

As far a prices go, although when you look at prices they don't seem to have dropped much many vendors of resale properties will take offers well below the asking price. We have had clients making offers €100k below asking price on €500k houses and having the offer accepted.
If you can find a vendor who is desperate to sell there are bargains to be had.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you thought about buying a plot of land and building yourself, as at least that way you would have the area of land you requier and as most 'affordable' plots are away from the coastal strips and in the villages you won't get that hemmed in feeling of living on a large estate.
As far as building yourself is concerened, there are plenty of traditional build and timber frame construction companies around looking for work and as you would have a major input in the design so you would get exactly what you want.
Only draw back is that with architectual designs, planning permission, building permit etc its very time consuming, your contactor would do the paper work so if time is not of particular importance this may be the way to go.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Have you thought about buying a plot of land and building yourself, as at least that way you would have the area of land you requier and as most 'affordable' plots are away from the coastal strips and in the villages you won't get that hemmed in feeling of living on a large estate.
> As far as building yourself is concerened, there are plenty of traditional build and timber frame construction companies around looking for work and as you would have a major input in the design so you would get exactly what you want.
> Only draw back is that with architectual designs, planning permission, building permit etc its very time consuming, your contactor would do the paper work so if time is not of particular importance this may be the way to go.


We know many people who have gone down that route and they all say never again. The problems associated with having something built from scratch are very stressful. It is important to make sure you do you homework regrdingthe builder you want to use as so many are poor builders. Many will quote you a price for the build and not tell you that that is for the basic build only, then suddenly they want more money for installing kitchens, bathrooms etc.
We know Cypriots who have had houses built and even for them it was very stressful and they say do not do it.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We know many people who have gone down that route and they all say never again. The problems associated with having something built from scratch are very stressful. It is important to make sure you do you homework regrdingthe builder you want to use as so many are poor builders. Many will quote you a price for the build and not tell you that that is for the basic build only, then suddenly they want more money for installing kitchens, bathrooms etc.
> We know Cypriots who have had houses built and even for them it was very stressful and they say do not do it.


Thats what contracts are for, you detail precisely what is included and that way there's no arguement.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Thats what contracts are for, you detail precisely what is included and that way there's no arguement.


The problem is that too many people come over here and don't think to make sure that what they are going to get is a finished house. They assume thats what they are getting. 
Also unless you have good reliable lawyer who will make sure that stage payments are only made once the stage you are paying for is actually completed you can end up having paid for the property in full before it is finished and if the builders goes bust you are stuck.
You needto know exactly what you are doing, have a really good lawyer and make sure you keep your finger firmly on the pulse at every stage.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

i know a few cypriots who have done it and they have had a hard time... God knows how i would survive.. The main thing that puts me off is:
1 - Having to use developers... Sorry i would rather build myself (and have done in uk)
2 - Services - too many horror stories about people not being conencted to water/electircity supply


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

voltron said:


> i know a few cypriots who have done it and they have had a hard time... God knows how i would survive.. The main thing that puts me off is:
> 1 - Having to use developers... Sorry i would rather build myself (and have done in uk)
> 2 - Services - too many horror stories about people not being conencted to water/electircity supply


The reason why people can't get connected to the utillities (electricity and water) is due to not obtaining their building permit (not planning approval) and having it signed off on completion. Without this document utillities will not be connected.
I personally know 4 people building their own, 2 through developers and 2 by themselves and none have reported serious problems, and as Veronica says, get a good lawyer and have as many stage payments as possible.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

And 1 other important factor, when purchasing land transferring ownership with the Land Registery is relatively simple thus circumventing the whole title deeds mess that Cyprus is currently suffering.


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

hi all, thanks for all the advice so far, im prob gonna be asking a lot more questions as the plan of a permanent move to the island has moved up a notch.
at the moment its all research, research & yet more research, thank god for the internet.
thanks veronika for the details of New or resale villas and apartments | Paphos Cyprus properties for sale | property resales., lots of great properties there, also cleo's Paphos Cyprus Property Sales | Luxury Real Estate | Resale Properties | Villas in Paphos website.....currently looking at these most days just to see anything new.
coming to the island again in october, for 3 weeks this time & if all goes well then we'll be looking move over in early 2012, initial plan is to take a long term rental unless we find the perfect property that ticks all the boxes sooner.......fingers crossed lol.


----------

